# Some Draft Crosses



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, in an attempt at fooling the universe into thinking that I don't mind whether or not Velvet is pregnant...I emailed a friend of a friend who breeds shire sporthorse types.

My friend incedentally owns the new south African Pre-novice eventing champion who was bred by the above mentioned gentleman and who is 1/2 shire, 1/2 TB... 

Anyway, Here are the ones I like...some look a tad heavy for what I want them for though...but never the less...

Choice number one - Dandylion! lol


----------



## InBox (Dec 2, 2008)

they are really pretty!!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

they are really pretty looking horses!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

CUTE GUYS BUT HORRID PHOTOS...BUT WE ALREADY DISCUSSED THIS :wink:


----------



## Philnj (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice looking horses
Phil


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Very cute photos, couldn't help but drool over those horses. Loved the scenery in the background!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Both the scenery and horses are beautiful! I'll take all 3!


----------

